# TCoD's recipe book



## Automata heart (Oct 15, 2011)

whats your favorite recipe? post it here~ mine is currently a butterbeer recipe that i love.
its 
1 tea spoon of vanilla essence, 
2 table spoons of butter
2 table spoons of sugar
a dash (how much you want) of cinnamon.
a mug of milk

melt the butter and sugar together then add the rest of the ingredients, stir and bring to the boil to combine. 

you have to let this cool for ages, but it is so sweet and warming.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 15, 2011)

TOFFEE RASPBERRY SPONGE!!!

2 eggs
4oz flour
4oz butter
40z sugar
raspberries
toffee sauce

Make the sponge cake, and shove the raspberries and toffee in, and cook it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 15, 2011)

Rasher and egg fried rice

Vast quantities of rice
Vast quantities of rasher
Vast quantities of egg

Dice rasher, beat eggs, boil rice, fry rasher, fry egg, fry rice, fry rasher and egg in rice. Eat.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 15, 2011)

Meatballs in Orange Sauce
-Meatballs
-1.5 cups of orange juice
-3 tbsp of worchester sauce
-3 tbsp of corn starch
-0.5 cup of brown sugar
- 1 tbsp of honey

1. Mix the orange juice, worchester sauce, sugar, and honey. 
2. Pour half into a pan and start to boil it
3. Add the starch to the cold mixture until it's completely dissolved.
4. Pour the boiling mixture into the cold mixture, then pour them both into the pan to boil again.
5. Stir until it's completely thickened.
6. Serve with meatballs.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 15, 2011)

*MARS BAR CHEESECAKE*

5 Mars bars
A ton of digestive biscuits (mashed into crumbs)
Some butter
A tub of cream cheese

1. Melt butter, stir in biscuity bits, press down mixture into a baking tin, put in fridge.
2. Melt mars bars, add the cream cheese
3. Pour cheese/Mars bar mixture over the top of the biscuit base
4. Leave to cool for a while
5. Eat
6. Get resulting diabetes


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 15, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> *MARS BAR CHEESECAKE*


While I'm sure that's actually quite tasty I can't help but feel a bit sick thinking about it.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Get diabetes


XD
*Nutella fudge*

1. Take one jar of nutella and spread it's contents evenly on a baking pan.
2. Stick that in your fridge until hard.
3. Cut into bars.
4. Om nom nom nom it.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

Bamboo soup.
1 bag of bamboo
1 pot of the chicken broth you made
Some green onions

Boil the bamboo 2 or more times,then remove the old parts.
Boil the young parts, then chop them up. Dump them in the broth.
Chop the green onions thinly and cook them with the soup.

I think that's how it goes. Roughly. d:


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Mystic said:


> Bamboo soup.
> Recipe stuffz.... d:


That sounds delicous! Must make!
 Mom, where do we keep the bamboo?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> That sounds delicous! Must make!
> Mom, where do we keep the bamboo?


if you are serious, I just have to tell 2 things:
1. To determine the old parts of the bamboo, plunge your thumb into it. if it doesn't go in, it's old.
2. THE RECIPIE IS ONLY A ROUGH VERSION, I FORGOT HOW TO DO SOME PARTS
D:


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 15, 2011)

I will post ALL my sponge cake recipes here. Lucky TCoD.

Have a cocoa sponge.

2 eggs
4oz flour
4oz butter
40z sugar
A few drops of vanilla essence
Cocoa powder

Make the sponge cake mixture, then add the extra ingredients. Cook. Eat.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

also
*EPIC SODA*
1 can of Dr.Pepper
1can of root beer
1 can of Sprite
1 can of Coke
1 can of Pepsi
Optional:
A can of club soda

Pour all of the above into a freaking huge pitcher. Stir, add ice cubes, and enjoy.
Don't drink this after 7:00

:/


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

*Choco-banana milkshake* 

2 dl of milk + 2 spoons chocolate milk powder(or 2 dl chocolate milk)
2 scoops of chocolate ice cream(vanilla works too)
1 ripe banana
1-2 teaspoons of cinnamon


Put everything in a blender and enjoy.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 15, 2011)

sakura said:


> whats your favorite recipe? post it here~ mine is currently a butterbeer recipe that i love.
> its
> 1 tea spoon of vanilla essence,
> 2 table spoons of butter
> ...


Thank you very much for posting this. 
I've been needing a decent hot drink recipe for a long time!


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 15, 2011)

*scottish everything*

- make a thing
- put it in a deep fat fryer
- eat it


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 15, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> *scottish everything*
> 
> - make a thing
> - put it in a deep fat fryer
> - eat it


Scottish Mars Bar Cheesecake?


*dies*


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 15, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Scottish Mars Bar Cheesecake?
> 
> 
> *dies*


there is an old wives' tale that claims that this food item gives people heart attacks from the mere sight of it
behind bulletproof glass


----------



## Phantom (Oct 15, 2011)

You want bad? Kit Kat fries.

Turn on fryer.
Break apart Kit Kat bars.
Dip Kit Kat bars in favorite batter.
Fry.
Melty goodness.
Heart Attack.

Also fruit salsa and chips. You can tweak it however.

Salsa:
Get a orgy of fruit. I use Kiwi, apples, and strawberries.
Dice them into SMALL chunks.
Mix them in a a bowl with sugar and a little cinnamon and a little water, very little. Brown sugar works too. 
Pretty much until they are the consistency of salsa.
Put in fridge to cool.

Chips
Get round white tortillas.
Melt butter.
Lightly spread butter on both sides of tortilla. 
Sprinkle both sides of tortilla with cinnamon sugar. (however much you want)
Cut tortilla into triangles (or however shape you want them)
Bake in oven until crisp.
Let cool for at least five minutes.

Dip chips in salsa and enjoy. Other fruit I've seen used: raspberries, navel orange, pineapple, blueberries, blackberries, mango, watermelon, peaches, pears.

Also adding a little lemon juice is great in the salsa too.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2011)

effing HEALTHY GOODNESS GUYS
hot pot cooking- soup!
you need:
a large amount of raw and cooked stuff, like beef,bamboo,eggs,mushrooms,etc
NOODLES
Water
A hot pot cooker
Put water into the cooker. Add the raw and cooked stuff. Wait. Eat.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 16, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> *scottish everything*
> 
> - make a thing
> - put it in a deep fat fryer
> - eat it


also works for american food south of the mason-dixon line


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 16, 2011)

This isn't really a recipe, but it's a suggestion.

Me and my brother have a goal of making these at some point before he leaves to go to collage.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Meursault said:


> also works for american food south of the mason-dixon line


Up to and including fried Coke.


----------



## bulbasaur (Oct 16, 2011)

hopeandjoy said:


> Up to and including fried Coke.


That's nothing compared to the PNE's deep-fried butter


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 16, 2011)

Meursault said:


> also works for american food south of the mason-dixon line


SCOTLAND: original and best

(also I'm pretty sure a slew of Scottish immigrants headed south! The more you know.)


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 17, 2011)

make pancakes
cook them on one side
cover the uncooked side with maple syrup
flip over
eat.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Bayleafqween said:


> This isn't really a recipe, but it's a suggestion.
> 
> Me and my brother have a goal of making these at some point before he leaves to go to college.


I don't even know what that is, and it looks delicous.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> I don't even know what that is, and it looks delicous.


I think it's some kind of Oreo pie.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Luxcario said:


> I think it's some kind of Oreo pie.


Looking at it closer, it looks like they covered oreos in cookie dough.

I am going to be fat tomorrow.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

THE TIKKA DELIGHT

Tomato sauce
Tortilla
Chicken tikka

Cook the tikka. Cover it in sauce. Dump it in the tortilla. Om nom nom nom.


----------



## ... (Oct 27, 2011)

~CANDYPASTA~

THOU SHALT NEED:
~ pasta of thy choosing
~ melted milk or dark chocolate of any kind (white chocolate for candypasta alfredo)
~ those rainbow candy sprinkle things 
~ chopped nuts or rice cereal or crushed up cookies (optional, for texture)

1: Cook pasta according to package instructions.
2: drain and transfer to bowl.
3: drizzle in melted chocolate
4: top with sprinkles and/or nuts and/or rie cereal and/or cookies
5: om nom nom nom *sugar high*


----------

